# Bad news from the Dr



## DSturg369

Been feeling a bit weird lately so decided it was time to go to the doctor's office. Blood work shows severe advanced renal and heart failure. So, more tests upcoming but not looking real good.


----------



## zcziggy

Sorry to hear that, man....


----------



## Bird-Dog

DSturg369 said:


> Been feeling a bit weird lately so decided it was time to go to the doctor's office. Blood work shows severe advanced renal and heart failure. So, more tests upcoming but not looking real good.


Ugh. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Well, that sucks, praying for you brother.


----------



## Wheels Up

I hate to hear that. Here’s to praying for some good news in your next tests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

Wishing you well brother.


----------



## Rondo

Damn, that’s horrible to hear. 
you will get additional thoughts and prayers.🤝


----------



## Fusion

Thoughts are with you brother


----------



## bearinvt

Oh no! I hate to hear that brother.


----------



## FroOchie

Prayers for you brother. Stay as positive as possible, it always helps.


----------



## lex61

Sorry to hear that. We’ll be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

DSturg369 said:


> Been feeling a bit weird lately so decided it was time to go to the doctor's office. Blood work shows severe advanced renal and heart failure. So, more tests upcoming but not looking real good.


Sorry to hear it brother

Is this something you've had before?


----------



## DSturg369

Thanks folks, don't mind sharing that I am scared to death about all this. This is nothing I've had before, pretty much always been strong as an ox, aside from the normal wear and tear any 55-year-old goes through. My doctor called and didn't seem too overly concerned about the bloodwork results, but did put me on Lasix and told me to watch my salt intake. I'm now monitoring my blood sugar and blood pressure daily to try to get a hold of this thing. Panic attacks have been added to the mix as well.


----------



## DSturg369

Saw the doctor today...
Congestive heart failure and diabetes are what I'm facing. Prescribed lots of medications to combat the symptoms. Have a lung capacity test on the 10th and a followup on the 31st to check how / if the meds are helping.


----------

